# Cheap mobile base.



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I recently decided I couldn't fit all my stationary tools in my shop anymore. I looked at mobile bases, and decided the delta universal fit base met all my requirements. I purchased one for my jointer and bandsaw, and was about to order some more for my mortiser, sander and planer stand. 

I thought a bit more, and since my mortiser is a seldom used tool (one day on each project that needs it) I was having a hard time spending 55 bucks on a base. I thought about a sheet of plywood with 4 casters, but that's just another dust catching shelf, so I grabbed some scrap flat sawn red oak I wouldn't have used for anything good anyhow, and whipped this up. 


































And my tool garage....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Great job. Much nicer than mine. Mine is made of rough cut fencing lumber and office chair caster wheels.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Since the flat sawn oak would have likely gone in the burn pile....I'm counting the wood as free. 

The casters were 3.49 each for a total of 14 bucks

The hardware was about 50 cents worth of screws and glue. 

So grand total....$14.50


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not too shabby.

Im going to try and pick some of these up 
http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html

probably 1 at a time with coupons to get them closer to 32 bucks. I like that they dont add height to the tool and the ability to put down feet to lock them in place. 

though the delta lever is ALOT quicker than the screws on the HF... not sure if they are $25 quicker when you need a couple of them.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My requirement is that it could be foot operated. I really dislike the ones that need to be screwed down to stabilize it.....I looked at a few, and wasn't a fan.

The height addition was a benefit on this particular tool, but it wouldn't have worked on most of the others.


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice! Looks much better when it's specific to the tool.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> not too shabby.
> 
> Im going to try and pick some of these up
> http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html
> ...


That looks like a better design than what I had with the one castor and foot lever on the front, the wood tended to twist so I replaced it with square tubing.
The supplied bolts were garbage, the heads pulled off half of them when they were tightened, the seller had a box of replacement 5/16" carriage bolts since it was a known problem.


----------



## wlc (Apr 3, 2015)

If you want to make your own mobile base, check out this YouTube vid from Carl Homgren: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TTnb3TyH5Y
He seems to have a system that works pretty well.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice looking base, Ryan.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting that base - I need to make a few and yours looks like it would work for my needs as well.

Going to take a look at the video also, thanks


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Are the casters 3"?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes...3 inches. 

http://t.harborfreight.com/3-in-rubber-light-duty-swivel-caster-with-brake-61855.html


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to take pics.It really does help folks in several area's......mainly visualization(IMO).But it also puts a sort of,face to a name.....to wit;nice shop.

I've got a mobile base coming up that ain't gonna be cheap.....in fact it's gonna be a downright,PIA.And pics WON'T do justice to that fact.But thanks for the inspiration,never the less


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What's it going on and why the PITA?? 

Thanks about the shop, it's small but works for me most of the time.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice. I need to throw one together and was envisioning something very similar...one of my biggest hesitations was the casters. I somehow overlooked those HF casters and bought the ones from HD with the much smaller locking levers (that were .50 more expensive, too) I like the larger levers on the HF casters. I guess I "HAVE" to go to HF now. I haven't even set up my new bandsaw yet because I want to build the base first.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The casters aren't super high quality, but they're not 20 bucks each either. I've had decent luck with these exact ones on a few rolling cabinets I've made.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good job Ryan and I like your shop too. Would you happen to have a link to the casters you used?

Don


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks....I wish the shop were bigger, but I make do with it. 

http://t.harborfreight.com/3-in-rubber-light-duty-swivel-caster-with-brake-61855.html


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried replacing the rubber feet on their band saw with casters with a threaded stud? I have a Grizzly 1019Z with the rubber feet and I was considering replacing the feet with casters but haven't yet done any serious searching for any casters. Just curious what everyone might think of that idea. Thanks,


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You'd have no way of leveling, so it would only work on a perfectly level floor.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan that makes sense, thanks. Give me some more details on the mobile base you made for your mortise. Are the casters just screwed to the wood base or are those bolts? Is the mortise stand attached to the mobile base or does it just set in the slotted area? That's a really nice looking mobile base and appears as though it would work very well with my G1019 as they both have a similar base stand. Thanks,


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.... 2nd picture down shows the casters screwed on.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It just sits on, and you'll notice I attached blocks that keep it from sliding off. The base flexes just enough to keep it firmly planted on the floor, but not enough that it doesn't feel very solid.


----------



## Maurice Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan, I appreciate all your helpful information I hope to put one together in the near future. Thanks,


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No problem!!


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's some pix of my scroll saw mobile base. It has half lap corners and a swivel caster at the point. The fixed casters are on a beveled piece hinged to the frame, with a block in front trimmed to be just shorter than the casters when the lever on the hinged piece is locked down with a toggle. I leave it with the lever up, so the toggle pivot screw isn't in tension.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

*Mobile Base*



ryan50hrl said:


> So I recently decided I couldn't fit all my stationary tools in my shop anymore. I looked at mobile bases, and decided the delta universal fit base met all my requirements. I purchased one for my jointer and bandsaw, and was about to order some more for my mortiser, sander and planer stand.
> 
> I thought a bit more, and since my mortiser is a seldom used tool (one day on each project that needs it) I was having a hard time spending 55 bucks on a base. I thought about a sheet of plywood with 4 casters, but that's just another dust catching shelf, so I grabbed some scrap flat sawn red oak I wouldn't have used for anything good anyhow, and whipped this up.
> 
> ...


 Nice looking base! I noticed you have a Craftsman Table Saw. Please comment on its performance. I have an oldie from last century that I have improved with a better fence and PALS but it could be nearing the end of its life. I had shied away from Craftsman power tools but recently bought their 10" Sliding Compound Miter saw when the 'price was right' and have been pleased with it. Now wondering which table saw to buy.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the craftsman 22116 granite topped table saw that they still sell. I've had it somewhere around 3-4 years and the only thing I have bad to say about it is the cord was too short. 

It's been a great saw, and would have no qualms about buying it again if my price range was sub 1000.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

+1 on Ryan's comments- I've had my 22116 for only a few months, though- got a store display model for a great price (check of searsoutlet.com to see if there are any near you). BTW, when I get a chance, I'll try posting some pics of a cheap mobile base I made for it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

*Mobile Base*

I apologize for taking the thread off on a tangent, but I appreciate the feedback on the Table Saw. Thank You.


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Base!!


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

For my planer; I added masonite on two faces to stiffen it up:


----------

